# Any1 here read AFM????



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone caught the article in this month's (november's) Aquarium Fish Magazine about koi swords. Anyone ever seen one of these buetiful swordtail strands?


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

you mean koi swords? Yeah I've seen them pretty cool looking. Look on aquabid that's where I saw them they had a couple different people with a few different auctions


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i havent seen any like those. they were astounding. when i read it i said "i want one i want one" well, more like "i want 10 i want 10" but whats the difference? lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're beauties, eh?
I saw the article, but I don't reckon I've see any live specimens in shops yet, although my LFS has gotten plenty of requests for them since that magazine hit the stands.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

You know I can't find any on aquabid now but a week or two before this thread was started there was a couple different auctions on there for them. I was thinking about getting some and now I wish I would have, but I waited around and now I can't find them.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey here's a couple of links to koi swords for sale on aquabid seems like they're being called Santa Claus Swords also
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwlivebearers&1133394436
&
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwlivebearers&1133394333


----------

